
Las Vegas Bets on Elon Musk’s Boring Company for Tunnel Project - prostoalex
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/6/18252302/boring-company-las-vegas-dig-plans-2021
======
mimixco
I just don't understand how a tunnel filled with Tesla cars can work in
practice. Do you walk to a "station" and load into a Tesla? This sounds a lot
more complex than loading in a regular PeopleMover or automated train. There
would need to be two tunnels or some kind of turnaround point.

